# Bit disappointed with my natal hypnotherapy CD



## Amour

I planned on getting the natal hypnotherapy 4 cd programme but decided to get them separately as the programme doesn't work out much cheaper than buying individually - and in glad I did because I'm abit underwhelmed with the birth prep CD.

It's only 3 tracks, 1st is instrumental, 2nd is basic hypnotherapy (similar I the free samples I've found online) and then the 3rd track is a shorter, edited version of the 2nd track. 

I'm hoping this will be enough for the birth I want. I expected numerous tracks going through various techniques. The books talks about things you'll learn by listening to the CD but I didn't really get it.

Minor point but the sticker inside the CD case which says put on your birth plan and the pamphlet to give to the midwives, which sells and offers promotions to the midwives I think is a cheeky way to solicit extra business whilst pretending its there to help you.

Let's nope after my birth I will have such an amazing experience down to NH and can over ride everything I have said here!


----------



## solitaire89

Amour said:


> I planned on getting the natal hypnotherapy 4 cd programme but decided to get them separately as the programme doesn't work out much cheaper than buying individually - and in glad I did because I'm abit underwhelmed with the birth prep CD.
> 
> It's only 3 tracks, 1st is instrumental, 2nd is basic hypnotherapy (similar I the free samples I've found online) and then the 3rd track is a shorter, edited version of the 2nd track.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be enough for the birth I want. I expected numerous tracks going through various techniques. The books talks about things you'll learn by listening to the CD but I didn't really get it.
> 
> Minor point but the sticker inside the CD case which says put on your birth plan and the pamphlet to give to the midwives, which sells and offers promotions to the midwives I think is a cheeky way to solicit extra business whilst pretending its there to help you.
> 
> Let's nope after my birth I will have such an amazing experience down to NH and can over ride everything I have said here!

Have you got the right cd? My birth prep from NH wasn't like that. There were 3 tracks, yes, but there was no instrumental track. The first track is an "instruction" track, which tells you how to get the best from the cd. Second is a "quick" relaxation/refresher (if memory serves right, nothing about birth in that one), then the 3rd one is longer, which basically goes through the whole of birth journey

When you say you were expecting tracks to go through various techniques, all of the hypnotherapy "techniques" are in the 3rd track on the cd (if you've got the right one, which it sounds to me like you haven't). So the "turning the dial down" is in there, as well as, for example creating and going to your safe place. Where did you get the disk from?


----------



## venusinfurs

I have Hypnobirthing: The Mongan Method and found the book great but the CD only has 2 tracks on it that last 30 minutes altogether. I was expecting a bit more... but I can still use some of the breathing and visualisation techniques from the book as well,I just expected there to be more on the CD like perhaps demonstrating the breathing or more visualisation!


----------



## MindUtopia

I think they've changed the CD's as I got one of the newer ones when I did my class in December and the teacher remarked that they've added an extra track. On mine, the first track is just instruction (tells you how to safely use the CD, like don't do it while you're driving!), the second track is the 40 minute birth preparation hypnosis (to do before birth), and the third one is a 15 minute relaxation track that just brings you into hypnosis without the post-hypnotic suggestions (it's essentially the first 15 minutes of the birth prep track) which you can use in labour. This is all you need. 

There are no 'techniques' to learn in NH. It's not like Bradley or another method where you learn positions or breathing methods. The goal is just to help you learn how to bring yourself into a deep relaxation, to find different visualisations that work for you, and to help you change your perspective on birth so you feel calm and positive about it. If you buy the book, they do have some information on positions and massage, etc. But all the breathing and relaxation work is on the CD track. You just have to listen to it and practice what it tells you.

There aren't different tracks for different things because the whole point is that it's meant to be relaxing, and if you had to switch between tracks the whole time during labour, you wouldn't be able to relax the way you are supposed to. If you do practice with the birth prep track (the 40 minute one), it takes you through different ways to visualise your breathing and relax your body, and gives you post-hypnotic suggestions that will be triggered while you're in labour, like that you can make your body feel numb if you are feeling pain or you can turn a dial down to control the pain. If you want more actual physical techniques, you could do a bit more from what's in the book, because it tells you how to record your own tracks to practice with and how to incorporate other pain relief methods with hypnotherapy, like massage, etc. It's just a relaxation method though, not something you listen to to 'learn' certain skills, as the idea is that being relaxed and in control of your breath is all you need to control pain. I would make sure you have the right CD though. As you wouldn't want to be practicing with the wrong one. My experience is that it's pretty much word for word what's in the book.


----------



## Amour

I think i have the right CD, think I was just expecting miracles and to listen to it and know i will have a relaxed labour & birth and they'd be a bit more to it, to convince me it would be successful. It is very relaxing though, as is all the hypnosis I've listened to. 

I'm going to keep at it, and hope after birth it would have been successful for me.

Did everyone or is everyone planning to listen to this on repeat or just stop and start through each contraction?


----------



## solitaire89

The birth prep cd isn't for listening to in labour... The idea is that all the hard work has been done before hand, so that when you go into labour, your body already knows what to do and will get on with it. If you want a cd to listen to in labour, either the relaxing birth music, which is the music that plays behind the other cds in the programme, or they do a birth companion one. I haven't listened to that one though, so I can't comment on that. The birth prep cd I would start listening to now, and build in some other triggers, such as an essential oil you like (but check with your mw or a qualified aromatherpist before using any essential oils in pregnancy). That way, you can use those things in labour to help your subconsious mind recall what it needs to. It is not a "conscious" thing that you are trying to achieve in labour, as MindUtopia says, you're not learning any "method", just how to achieve total relaxation on demand.
Have you read my birth story? It kind of explains how the hypnotherapy that "takes over" at the important moments.
HTH


----------



## MindUtopia

I will probably use part of the actual hypnosis track (the one that gets you relaxed but without the post-hypnotic suggestions) during the early part of labour if I feel I need the extra help to get myself in that mindset. But yeah, like solitaire89 said, it's mainly designed to prepare you for labour, not to be used during labour. I'm going to just have the relaxing birth music CD (it's the background music from the hypnosis track) playing in the background during my birth and that's supposed to help trigger you to go into deep relaxation. So basically, all the real work and preparation is very frontloaded, you do it in advance, and then on the day, it's just supposed to work because you've practised it so much. You aren't supposed to actually consciously think about it or play certain bits for certain times as that would prevent you from being truly relaxed and in hypnosis. Definitely read solitaire89's birth story. It's a really great example of how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Amour

Thanks guys. I will have a look for solitaire89s birth story


----------



## solitaire89

Amour said:


> Thanks guys. I will have a look for solitaire89s birth story

in my signature... If you haven't already found it ;)


----------



## chattyB

I had a fabulous home waterbirth using NH on the 14th Jan ... Haven't had the chance to write my birth story yet but I will!

I too was sceptical before labour, I was expecting techniques and something more "concrete" from the CDs, I posted on here about falling asleep when listening to them and worrying they wouldn't help during labour etc. I really recommend writing down the suggestions (3-2-1 relax, warm, comfortable, numb, pressure etc) This really helped me to prepare as I felt I was doing something practical.

I took it a step further ..... Didn't quite trust my hubby to use the hypnotherapy prompts during labour as he tends o get caught in the moment and forget - I made A4 sized posters with the suggestions on to put between the pool and the liner, decorated them with pictures, colourful words etc. Worked a treat!

I wouldn't change a thing about my sons birth - the most empowering, beautiful and profound experience of my entire life <3


----------



## starshinebby

Hey, sorry to interrupt, but I had a question about NH.

I haven't been able to order mine yet (will be within the next few days though), and I'm wondering if it's too late for it to really be effective? I feel as though I should have started months ago, as I had with prenatal yoga, but I only recently decided I want to buy the whole program. 

Should I still go ahead and get it? Will I have to work at it more to make up for the lost time? What week did everyone start at?

Sorry so many questions.


----------



## solitaire89

I would say that you're not so far along that its pointless, but that you will certainly want to start now if you want the best effect. I used the birth prep from about 32 weeks, and used that nearly everyday from that point on. The pregnancy relaxation I used from 12 weeks, about 3 times a week. The pregnancy relaxation was great, and I think that if you did it everyday until the 32 week mark, that would work well. I'd also suggest that you build in some other triggers, such as an essential oil (but check with your midwife or a qualified aromatherapist before cracking open the smellies). I used lavender and rose maroc. Another good trigger is a specific touch from your birth partner.

If you order direct from NH, they tend to dispatch quickly, but if you ask them to send them fast they most probably will.

If you have any more questions, feel free to shout. :)


----------



## starshinebby

Will they ship to the US? I see in your sig that it cost £40, how much is that in US currency? Could I use the relaxation cd in combination with the birth plan cd at the same time when I hit the 32 week mark? I've already been doing meditation throught my pregnancy with yoga as that was what I did way before I became pregnant, though I don't know if the relaxation of those two would have an effect like NH would.


----------



## solitaire89

starshinebby said:


> Will they ship to the US? I see in your sig that it cost £40, how much is that in US currency? Could I use the relaxation cd in combination with the birth plan cd at the same time when I hit the 32 week mark? I've already been doing meditation throught my pregnancy with yoga as that was what I did way before I became pregnant, though I don't know if the relaxation of those two would have an effect like NH would.

I have just spoken to Maggie Howell herself (wasn't expecting that ;) ). She says yes, they ship to the US, no problems. Should be with you in 7 days from ordering, and you can order online.

I wouldn't use the 2 together, not because there'd be any problems, but i think you'd be better of listening to the birth prep after the 32 week mark, and listening to 2 different cds means you have to find even more time, making it a chore and not something to enjoy.

£40 = $63 roughly, but obviously that doesn't include P&P.

HTH :)


----------



## CaT1285

This post is probably too late but just in case others are interested... I bought the book and 4 CDs and had them shipped to Maryland. It cost about $93 including S&H and arrived in 12 days including weekends (I ordered Jan 26 and it arrived Feb 7).


----------



## solitaire89

CaT1285 said:


> This post is probably too late but just in case others are interested... I bought the book and 4 CDs and had them shipped to Maryland. It cost about $93 including S&H and arrived in 12 days including weekends (I ordered Jan 26 and it arrived Feb 7).

:) Have you used the cd yet? How's it going? :)


----------



## CaT1285

I've started reading the book, which I like so far. I also listened to the Pregnancy Relaxation CD, which I thought was OK, but I didn't get very relaxed. I think it was more my being mentally unprepared to relax than the CD not being relaxing. I was just excited about getting the CD and rushed to listen to it. I'm going to stick with it and try it again over the weekend. Also going to try throwing in some triggers - maybe an excuse to get a foot rub from my OH? Overall, I'm looking forward to feeling in control of labor and being mentally prepared for it.


----------

